# Any teens live alone?



## Laura--x

Or with a partner?

I so desperately want to move out, so bad, but i just couldn't afford it. People have told me the council pay, but that means that they would just shove me in a poxy flat in a rough area which i would hate.

Just thought id ask a few questions if people didnt mind answering!

How do you find living alone?
How do you afford to live? Bills/Food/Baby items ect?
How did you get the place?
How did you afford to furnish the place?

Thanks :)


----------



## orange-sox

Laura--x said:


> Or with a partner?
> 
> I so desperately want to move out, so bad, but i just couldn't afford it. People have told me the council pay, but that means that they would just shove me in a poxy flat in a rough area which i would hate.
> 
> Just thought id ask a few questions if people didnt mind answering!
> 
> How do you find living alone?
> How do you afford to live? Bills/Food/Baby items ect?
> How did you get the place?
> How did you afford to furnish the place?
> 
> Thanks :)

Sweetheart, you don't have to take a council flat, if you get housing benefit you can go through a private landlord :)

As for all your other questions... I would love to hear the answers too because I'm looking at getting my own place, with or without babies dad. 

x


----------



## Serene123

You can find your own 2 bedroom flat and they'll pay the rent I believe. Don't quote me on that though :dohh:


----------



## Laura--x

orange-sox said:


> Laura--x said:
> 
> 
> Or with a partner?
> 
> I so desperately want to move out, so bad, but i just couldn't afford it. People have told me the council pay, but that means that they would just shove me in a poxy flat in a rough area which i would hate.
> 
> Just thought id ask a few questions if people didnt mind answering!
> 
> How do you find living alone?
> How do you afford to live? Bills/Food/Baby items ect?
> How did you get the place?
> How did you afford to furnish the place?
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> Sweetheart, you don't have to take a council flat, if you get housing benefit you can go through a private landlord :)
> 
> As for all your other questions... I would love to hear the answers too because I'm looking at getting my own place, with or without babies dad.
> 
> xClick to expand...


How do i get/apply for housing benefit?


----------



## Tegans Mama

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> You can find your own 2 bedroom flat and they'll pay the rent I believe. Don't quote me on that though :dohh:

They will only pay the rent for a one bed if you are a single parent up until your baby is one year old - because apparently a baby under one doesn't NEED its own room - its nice for them to have one, but isn't a neccesity. :dohh:

To apply for housing benefit you first need a property, as they need to see a contract before they will award it to you.


----------



## orange-sox

You can get an application form from your local council :)


----------



## Laura--x

Sorry for all the questions.

So how would i go about looking for a place then? Where do i start?

And if i was to move out, what EXACTLY would i have to pay for?

x


----------



## mrsholmes

https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/claimforms/hctb1_print.pdf

thats the direct link and theres more info on 

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...tsAndOtherSupport/On_a_low_income/DG_10018926

Are you getting income support as that open loads of other doors for grants etc.

Housing benefit will pay for a private landord and a bond (seperate form) but will ony pay a certain amount which is around £67 per week, anything else you would have to top up yourself. You can normally get a better property privatly.


----------



## Laura--x

I don't think i can apply for income support untill im 28 weeks can i?

x


----------



## mrsholmes

gas 
electric
water

amount would depend on if they were on meters or bills.

council tax would be paid for then if you wanted a phone/net that would be extra.

for private try rightmove.co.uk the rental section or go to your local council or housing association.

Haveyou got a 'Housing Options' near you?


----------



## mrsholmes

No you cant but once you get it you can apply for a maternity grant and a community care grant


----------



## orange-sox

Laura--x said:


> Sorry for all the questions.
> 
> So how would i go about looking for a place then? Where do i start?
> 
> And if i was to move out, what EXACTLY would i have to pay for?
> 
> x

It all depends what is included in your rent, but roughly you will need to pay for:

council tax, water, gas, electric, contents insurance. 

Optional extras are: Tv licence (you'll want a tv right?), phone line etc.

If you get a flat in a big block, you might also have an annual maintainence fee too for upkeep of general areas such as stairwells, corridors, security etc.

Hope that helps a bit x


----------



## dizzy65

i live on my own

i live in a dorm room and pay for a a year of my rent so rent is all taken care of.
i dont eat very much so its easily afforadable and i only have small bills like my cell and internet.. ( i do work).


----------



## mrsholmes

housing benefit you get the full entitlement should cover service charges/maintance x


----------



## Laura--x

I just don't see how i could even afford to pay for water,gas,electric ect just off my benefits? :(


----------



## polo_princess

mrsholmes said:


> council tax would be paid for then if you wanted a phone/net that would be extra.

I'd check that as 99% of people i know still have to pay council tax, might just be your area though

As far as im aware you still have to pay all of your bills, just because your on the council doesnt mean you get let off with any, they just contribute towrads them.


----------



## Laura--x

I just don't know how i could stay living in this house. 

Dont get me wrong, i have a lovely family and never short of support, but my bedroom is only tiny, noway could we fit a baby in here, so then we decided to convert our front room downstairs ( currently my dads work room) into a living/sleeping area for us, we do have our normal living room downstiars, but my mum is ill, my dad is quite bad at times so they will need time away from the baby aswell as me needing time away from them, so the front room wud have to be mine and ohs living AND sleeping room. Which means we would have to fit a bed and couch in there,tele,baby stuff, ect ect and it just seems so much of a struggle i dont know how we're going to do it.

It would just be so much easier if i could get my own place, have my own space n so on x


----------



## v2007

Aww bless, it sounds like your really struggling. 

You could put your name on the council list, you dont have to take the 1st place they offer you, and also when i filled in my council application for a property i was also put on the Housing Association list as well and i got 1 of their properties. 

Get your local paper and have a look in there for properties. Find ones that say they accept DHSS and thats a really good start. 
Only 1 bedrooms thou as Bubs will under 1 they dont 'qualify' for their own room.
If you get Housing Benefit, you will automatically qualify for Council tax benefit. 

If your not wrking, from 29 wks your entitled to Income Support. If you move after 29 wks you wont be entitled to a Social Fund loan but you will be entitled to a Crisis loan which will help you furnish your property. 
Also there mayb some local furniture shops that wrk in partnership with the Council and they shud help you try n furnish your place. 
Your also eligable for a £500 Sure Start maternity Allowance which u dont have to pay back. 
Paying Utilities is quite easy, u could get Meters installed so you dont get into debt. 
Or payment cards where you pay a few £ each wk.

When on benefits, a very good budget is needed, it has to stretch further than u can imagine. 
You will be entitled to Healthy start coupons. 
Milk tokens are divided up into fresh n powdered. You have to claim for these direct to Token Dis Unit not the local DWP/DHSS office. 
Get a MATB1 form from your MW as this confirms your pregnancy. 

Tbh i enjoyed living with just my daughter, i had no1 interfering. I cud come n go as i pleased. it was hard but it was fun. 

I hope some of that info helped. 

Good luck. 

V x x x


----------



## polo_princess

Without being nosey can i ask how/what your OH contributes towards your financial situation? Can he not get a job to support you and the baby?


----------



## mrsholmes

I just looked it depends on your area, wales can be slighly different anyway.

people do manage on their benefits and paying bills xx


----------



## Laura--x

polo_princess said:


> Without being nosey can i ask how/what your OH contributes towards your financial situation? Can he not get a job to support you and the baby?

He is at college atm.. getting £30 a week ema, it hasnt started coming through yet but will do within the next few weeks.

I wanted him to get a job ontop of that, but he won't. He pisses me off.


----------



## Laura--x

Is there a place i could go too where i could go and talk to someone? Tell them my situation and see what they say?


----------



## v2007

Laura--x said:


> Is there a place i could go too where i could go and talk to someone? Tell them my situation and see what they say?

Go to the local Jobcentre Plus and your local Council office, they will help loads. 


V x x x


----------



## mrsholmes

citzens advice is good, sometimes known as CAB, also housing options if you have one


----------



## Laura--x

If i was to get my own place.. could i tell them oh would be living with me ( well, he would stay proberly 4/5 times a week) or is it better and easier to get a place if i say im on my own?

x


----------



## polo_princess

The harsh reality is he needs to get himself a job, even if its part time for a few hours a week, as only you will be entitled to benefiets that means you have 3 mouths to feed and care for which lets face it in todays climate isnt going to stretch.

Things are never easy even if you and your partner were both working full time, but if you both want to move out and get a place of your own somethings gotta give.

Hope you manage to sort yourself something out


----------



## v2007

Laura--x said:


> If i was to get my own place.. could i tell them oh would be living with me ( well, he would stay proberly 4/5 times a week) or is it better and easier to get a place if i say im on my own?
> 
> x

If he is just gonna be staying over then your ok, but if definalty going to be living with you then tell the truth. 

V x x


----------



## PixieKitty

Doubtful they'd stick you in a flat, they have to keep 2% of housing for special needs cases, such as pregnant women/people with children, disabled, elderly etc.
So they wouldn't stick you in a flat.
My mum's on council housing and she's in a fantastic area (and when I say fantastic I mean... well the houses go for no less than £100,000 and as for rough, it's the country :rofl:)
So i'd apply if I were you


----------



## Laura--x

polo_princess said:


> The harsh reality is he needs to get himself a job, even if its part time for a few hours a week, as only you will be entitled to benefiets that means you have 3 mouths to feed and care for which lets face it in todays climate isnt going to stretch.
> 
> Things are never easy even if you and your partner were both working full time, but if you both want to move out and get a place of your own somethings gotta give.
> 
> Hope you manage to sort yourself something out

I know, i've told him so many times, but he won't. I've told him everything under the sun, but he still all he says is 'he needs a life, y cant i get a job' and all that shit. he pisses me off and i hate him for it, he can be a real knob !!

He wouldn't actually live with me, well, i don't know. He says he isn't moving out anytime soon, and if i do i do on my own. He will obviopusly stay a few nights though. I'd make sure every last penny of his ema goes towards the bills, but i just hope by the time the baby comes he can get off his arse and get a job !

He thinks college life is tough, he does 3 and ahalf days a week, not even full days. Starts at 9 and finishes about 1-2, 3 latest, and he moans how hard it is.


----------



## Laura--x

v2007 said:


> Laura--x said:
> 
> 
> If i was to get my own place.. could i tell them oh would be living with me ( well, he would stay proberly 4/5 times a week) or is it better and easier to get a place if i say im on my own?
> 
> x
> 
> If he is just gonna be staying over then your ok, but if definalty going to be living with you then tell the truth.
> 
> V x xClick to expand...

So should i tell them that i have a boyfriend but he will not be living with me? just staying over 2/3 times a week?
he only really stays at mine when his brothers girlfriend stays at his because they share a room so she has his bed x


----------



## nightkd

I'd be kicking him up his backside. If my OH refused to work after his spermies got me up the duff I'd make sure he suffered as much as possible until he could get off of his lazy arse and make some money!!! Grrrrr! What a bum!


----------



## Laura--x

nightkd said:


> I'd be kicking him up his backside. If my OH refused to work after his spermies got me up the duff I'd make sure he suffered as much as possible until he could get off of his lazy arse and make some money!!! Grrrrr! What a bum!

I know !!!

he keeps telling me 'him going to college is enough, he needs a life outside that, y cant i get a job? y do i hav 2 be lazy?'

Knobhead


----------



## Laura--x

I'm just worried that if i go to the CAB or wherever, tell them my situation and stuff, they will just stick me in anywhere and i really dont want that. I want a decent place in a nice area, i want to feel safe if ill be there on my own mst time x


----------



## Leanne&Bump..x

I went to the council, and they said until you are over 18 they would stick you in supported accomidation. where your meals are made, washing is done, you only have a room for your baby and yourself basically...so i was like no thanks.

might be different where you are, but i am on the list so have a waiting time building up, then when i turn 18 they will contact me with properties i can bid on xx


----------



## Lunaty

Laura--x said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> I'd be kicking him up his backside. If my OH refused to work after his spermies got me up the duff I'd make sure he suffered as much as possible until he could get off of his lazy arse and make some money!!! Grrrrr! What a bum!
> 
> I know !!!
> 
> he keeps telling me 'him going to college is enough, he needs a life outside that, y cant i get a job? y do i hav 2 be lazy?'
> 
> KnobheadClick to expand...

Well you can always make him pay up if you'd go to court.. i know it sounds harsh but if he is already moaning about college he will probably never get his act together and provide.. in which case you need to think if you really want him to be around never paying or if you say enough is enough i need a contribution to help his little one grow up!

Has he got an idea what diapers cost and how many you will need to go through?! Maybe take him around and show him you need him...


----------



## missjacey44

mrsholmes said:


> housing benefit you get the full entitlement should cover service charges/maintance x

When i was getting housing benefit when i was on income support they paid the 'full' rent but i still had to pay £12 a week for service charges! I know £12 isnt much but it does alll add up! 

I didnt have to pay any council tax though, they paid that in full.


----------



## jillypoop

Laura--x said:


> Or with a partner?
> 
> I so desperately want to move out, so bad, but i just couldn't afford it. People have told me the council pay, but that means that they would just shove me in a poxy flat in a rough area which i would hate.
> 
> Just thought id ask a few questions if people didnt mind answering!
> 
> How do you find living alone?
> How do you afford to live? Bills/Food/Baby items ect?
> How did you get the place?
> How did you afford to furnish the place?
> 
> Thanks :)


Hi :) Me and my OH don't have a baby yet :( but we are living by ourselves. It really really tests a relationship, moving in with someone and you change quite a bit, your OH changes, but if you're lucky like me, then you both change in a good way. Money has always been tight for us, even when we were both working full time, and now that I'm not working atm, its even harder, but we always manage somehow. We got our apartment through northwood lettings. We spent almost a year trying to find somewhere but because we were 19, most people didnt take us seriously. We went to northwood, looked at the apartment on a friday afternoon, and by the next friday we had the keys!!! That was brill :D Me and my OH both decided to get credit cards because we thought we needed a safety net, as we spent our savings on the safety deposit. We went to ikea, got most of the furniture for about £250, but my OH's grandparents paid whilst we were packing the stuff in bags. That was really nice of them, made me feel awful for throwing things into the trolley though!!

I think that if you are on benefits, a lot of private places won't take you, so to be honest, I think the best bet would be to go to the council. I used to be a bit snobby about them, but the rent is much cheaper, you won't get kicked out suddenly, you can decorate and change the place a bit and to be honest I think it makes more sense. 


wow I've written loads, hope it helps :) good luck :hugs:


----------



## mrscookie

Laura--x said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> Without being nosey can i ask how/what your OH contributes towards your financial situation? Can he not get a job to support you and the baby?
> 
> He is at college atm.. getting £30 a week ema, it hasnt started coming through yet but will do within the next few weeks.
> 
> I wanted him to get a job ontop of that, but he won't. He pisses me off.Click to expand...

He has responsibilities now... he should get at least a part time job while he is at college. Men like that annoy me, she needs to live up to his responsibilities and help pay for his child. I'm probably paying more towards your child than he is, through the tax that I pay at my full time job.


----------



## LilFlower08

1. How do you find living alone?
2. How do you afford to live? Bills/Food/Baby items ect?
3. How did you get the place?
4. How did you afford to furnish the place?

1. I love living with my OH/alone. It's lovely being able to do what i like when i like and not have to answer to anyone when i make decisions. It's so nice to be in control of my life for once!
2. Me and my OH both work full time, he's the manager of GAME store, nd i work for a council in their communications team. We get NO benefits NO rebates and NO help so we're very proud of everything we get.
3. We went through adverts in the local papers as these are private erntals and we didnt have to pay a referencing fee and it makes the process and the relationship with our landlady much more personal and relaxed so there is leeway for things like pets and babies!
4. To furnish the place we went on websites like gumtree and freecycle where people swap sell and give furniture for ridiculously cheap prices because for one reason or another they dont need it anymore and they know its too good to be dumped or burnt! So really shop around and keep looking, also dont be fussy for a while although we got some lovely furniture brand new on those sites so its not skanky!! We got alot of furniture donated by my parents and family, and this was all nice stuff too. Then the rest we scrimped and saved to decorate and modify one room at a time... and we are getting there slowly. But thats all in the fun....

Yu move into a empty barely furnished unhomely house/flat then you start to make it you own with time and its so rewarding and personalised to final get it looking how you wanted it to.


----------



## nikky0907

Your bf needs a good kick to get himself a job as he has a family to support now.
A baby is very costly plus adding your living expenses.

I live on my own (in my own home).
-Mortgage.
-Phone bill
-Electricity/water/gas
-Groceries
-Car/Home insurance
And THEN stuff for Lola,formula,diapers,clothes...etc,the list is endless!

Does your boyfriend know about this? Please make a list and show him just exactly how much it costs to raise a child,especially living on your own.
He really needs to get his head straight and grow up.And I'm sure your plan isn't to be on benefits forever.

I don't know how the system in UK works,just wanted to give you advice on this...:hugs:


----------



## Laura--x

No, according to him, hes doing his part, now i need to stop being so lazy and get a job myself !!

I told you hes a prat sometimes doesnt give a shit about anything. He doesnt want to move out so i guess he wont help !! No way will he get a job aswell, however much i nag and ask. 

I sometimes think id be better off on my own!


----------



## mrscookie

honey I cant believe what a cock he is being. How can he expect you to get a job at almost 20 weeks pregnant, and he is allowed to run around college earning nothing, putting jack shit into a baby fund. He needs to grow some balls and own up to his new job- FATHER.
I hope you can see that although it would have been ideal for you to be working at the time you got pregnant, you werent, therefore you shouldnt have to start start half way through your pregnancy I know some that have done, but its less than ideal since you wont be getting smp. If you want to try then go ahead just dont let him pressure you into doing it, he should be doing what he can to help you
xxx


----------



## Laura--x

The thing is hun, ive been trying since i was 10 weeks, and he knows it!! I proberly done wrong because i've been honest and from the start said that i was pregnant, only because though i would of felt like a liar when i came out however many weeks later than im pregnant so will be leaving soon, u know? Im on JSA, go to the jobcenter and my local connexions every week still looking, so it's not as if im sitting on my arse living off everyone else without no thought, i am trying!

Hes just a knob. I dont want to mention it anymore cus everytime i do he brings it back onto me, calling me lazy, and that gets me down so i don't bother!! All eh keeps saying is i dont need to worry, we will manage, we have everyones help and so on, but i dont want to have to rely on everyones help!! 
xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

I live on my own, on benefits & it isn't as hard as you would think. With careful budgeting you get by!

To be honest finding a property & getting all the money together was the tough part. I rent privately. Have a look on Gumtree & send off an email to all the landlords of properties you like explaining your situation & perhaps offer a guarantor if possible? I had lots of replies when I said my dad could be my guarantor!

If I was you I would stay put at your parents until your baby has arrived. I couldn't have managed a house while I was pregnant. Also when your under 25 you only get housing benefit to cover a room in a shared house. Once you have a baby the allowance changes. I see some people on here have said you can't get enough for a 2 bedroom place as a baby doesnt quakify but with my council you do. My rent is 600pcm & the council give me 625pcm. The rules have changed recently & its now Local Housing Allowance you get which helps more.

The council can also help pay your deposit. They paid mine & I pay back 30 a month which as I get excess housing benefit, it just comes out of that. To furnish my property I applied for a budgeting loan & got 924. This also covered the first months rent which landlords require. I pay this back at 16 a week which is alot but clears my debt quick

I have gas & electric on meter & my child benefit covers that :D


----------



## princess_x0

Your OH needs to get off his fucking arse and get a bloody job! I'm sorry if I sound rude but he is just plain lazy! And he seems to be living in noddy land! He thinks college is hard? 3 1/2 days a week!?! I'm in college 12-9 monday, 9-2 wed and 10-4 thursday. I work between 12 and 20 hrs a week, depending on the week. It isn't all that much really. But atleast it gets the money in! All he needs is a bloody weekend job! He needs to get in the real world hun. What's he gunna do when this baby gets here and he can't provide for it? Ema don't stretch far at all! Couple of cans of formula, few packs of nappies. It isn't much really! I'd give him a good slap and tell him to wake up!
And you shouldn't have to get a job. For one you are pregnant so they might not take you on, although a xmas temp job might be a nice idea, just to get the ball rolling, if he won't help provide for his baby, then you will have to get some money in hun.
What about when he finishes his course? Whats he gunna do then? It will hit him one way or another hun.
Idk about housing, I say get down to your council and ask them what your entitled to etc.
Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Laura--x

Sorry, could i just have some of you answer these questions for me then.

Should i start to look for a place now? Or when babys born?
Would i have a choice in where i was put?
Should i just be honest and tell them my situation, or play on it?
Would i really be able to cope with just living on benefits?

Thanks x


----------



## Younglutonmum

Should i start to look for a place now? Or when babys born? If your parents are happy to have you at home i'd stay put until bubs is here. Get all you need for your LO & save all you can! I moved out when Maya was 3 months old & it was better that way

Would i have a choice in where i was put? If your on the council list you could be waiting for sometime. Having a baby does not make you a priority. Having a baby & being homeless does though. If you go on the list as homeless then you have to take the first place offered be it a hostel, BnB etc. If however you go on it living at your parents you can turn down places but as I said you could be on the list for a few years. You're better off going private.

Should i just be honest and tell them my situation, or play on it? I wouldn't tell any lies. There's people who genuinely are homeless & need help so don't take advantage. Its not nice & unfair

Would i really be able to cope with just living on benefits? Of course. I do & manage fine. I have a nice, warm house. My daughter is always nicely dressed & fed. Just budget


----------



## Laura--x

I was talking to my cousion about it earlier, and said i would go private if did move out. She said she thinks its best to go with hte council, because with private, when the lease runs out, they might not renew it then id loose my house? x


----------



## Younglutonmum

Laura--x said:


> I was talking to my cousion about it earlier, and said i would go private if did move out. She said she thinks its best to go with hte council, because with private, when the lease runs out, they might not renew it then id loose my house? x

That is a possibility but they give you 2 months notice if they wont be renewing your tenancy which gives you time to look for somewhere new

As i've already said, you are not homeless so will not get housed so quick. I was told they would place me in a BnB or hostel for3-5 years before being given a house. Hardly ideal.

Don't rely on the council


----------



## Laura--x

Yeah thats what i worry about!! If i move out i want somewhere decent in a nice area !!
I think for now i'll just make sure i have everything i need for bubz, start saving and then when the baby is born start looking into it and hope its a good outcome :)

xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

Laura--x said:


> Yeah thats what i worry about!! If i move out i want somewhere decent in a nice area !!
> I think for now i'll just make sure i have everything i need for bubz, start saving and then when the baby is born start looking into it and hope its a good outcome :)
> 
> xx

Thats why its best to go private. You have total choice then. Not all council places are bad of course but as I said you won't get a house/flat straight away.

I'd defo start looking after baby is here. It will be easier money wise as you'll be entitled to more.

I live on benefits & rent privately. My house is lovely :D

xx


----------



## mrscookie

My oppinion-

Should i start to look for a place now? Or when babys born?

I would look when the baby is born, it makes saving money easier for the little one

Would i have a choice in where i was put?

My local council apparently offer you 3 properties, and if you decline all 3 then you wont get offered anything again for a while. You can put down for prefered areas on your app, but being too fussy limits what they offer you.
Should i just be honest and tell them my situation, or play on it?
... not lying as such..but maybe emitting certain truths help- ''I have nowhere to live'' (dont mention mom and dad would always help you, exagerate the problem and possibly see if your parents would write a letter to say you are not welcome there)
Would i really be able to cope with just living on benefits?
matter of oppinion really, i'd say just about.... but it wont be easy. This is why its so important for the father of your baby to be able to financially help you.. you can still claim and have the bonus of his wage coming in to help out.
I personally couldnt survive on benefits, but we have 2 cars to run, a 3 bed house to pay for etc( private rent) it makes me feel appreciative I have a hubby who works full time
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

I wouldnt bother lying about anything ... if they catch you i can gaurantee they will have you up by your ears and make you pay back every single unjustified penny. Then you'll be worse off that you are now. Just go to the council and tell the truth and see what they say.


----------



## Younglutonmum

To be honest I don't think you should bend the truth

As I already said, there are pregnant girls out there in desperate need of accomodation suitable for them n bubs. It doesnt help the matter when people who have good homes to stay in, lie & therefore help contribute to the fact theres not so much accomoadtion available for those in need


----------



## Laura--x

Yeah
i couldnt lie anyway
My mate got chucked out of her house, was living with her bf but went to the council, told them she was single and homeless and they gave her a flat above a shop. Its a nice little flat, 2 bedroom, but in a shit area, and above a shop which is the worst!! But she says she has to be careful, because her bf stays with her 5 nights a week, if the social catch them she'll be out, and i couldn't go around like that.


----------



## Younglutonmum

Laura--x said:


> Yeah
> i couldnt lie anyway
> My mate got chucked out of her house, was living with her bf but went to the council, told them she was single and homeless and they gave her a flat above a shop. Its a nice little flat, 2 bedroom, but in a shit area, and above a shop which is the worst!! But she says she has to be careful, because her bf stays with her 5 nights a week, if the social catch them she'll be out, and i couldn't go around like that.

Agreed

Its just wrong. Its pretty much the same as benefit fraud


----------



## mrscookie

dishonest bunch we are where I come from lool! Just kidding! 
Nah, in all honesty I know a few that have had letters written by the parents to say there was no room for them anymore and they cannot live there for whatever reason. Technically its not a lie, and your parents are there to back you up if they look into it. I just know people are treated as more of a priority when they dont have anywhere to live, especially due to over crowding.
you have a few months left now to save for your baby, it wont hurt to be on the list from now, and then when baby is here you can start writing to them to see if there is anything more they can do. I know that there is some kind of bidding system now apparently.
xx


----------



## Laura--x

Yeah my cousion was saying something about that, not to sure what it is.

But people are saying best option is to not go on the council and rent privately which i will proberly do x


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Me and my OH are moving into our first house next weekend on 29th! We're renting privately because he has a full time job and we would be waiting forever for a council house/flat. If you can afford to rent privately, do it. The house we're moving into is lovely! x


----------



## LongRoadAhead

You could find a private rented flat.All you have to do is look on the internet or in estate agents for one,but make sure it accepts housing benefits. You could also get your council tax paid for by going on council tax benefits. For alot of flats housing benefit wont pay all of the rent, they just help you out depending on your situation and it doesnt include water charges


----------



## FallenAngel

Umm Since I'm from the U.S. it's probably a way different story for us, but I live with my OH. He works so we can pay bills  I'm in college atm so he says that I will have to pay the bills for him when I graduate. LoL. I personally love living alone. I can do whatever I want whenever I want wherever I want. The only bad part is you have to clean up everything on your own and if your OH is like mine you have to clean up after him too. LoL. As far as furniture goes, we got a lot of stuff given to us by people. When they find out you are moving, it just seems to get around, and you get a lot of people giving you stuff. As far as dishes and towels and things like that, I asked for that stuff for christmas and birthdays for a good year before we moved out on our own.


----------



## saara24

1. How do you find living alone?

I love it - I ran away to uni (most people wouldn't class it as running away, but I do - it was my only escape route at the time) at 17, moved into private student accomodation and paid my own rent etc from then - at 18 met OH and from then had a series of short term flats and sharing his flat (much, much, much longer and more difficult story than that, but chances are nobody else will be in our crazy situation, serious structural repairs required to flat etc, so no point going into it) until now, we've finally managed to get our own house and I'm never moving again. I could never go back to live with my dad and no matter how difficult it gets at times (mortgage alone is £1,000+ a month) I'm determined to make whatever sacrifices required (ie eating sometimes - you'd be surprised how far you can last on baked beans LOL) to stick to it!
2. How do you afford to live? Bills/Food/Baby items ect?
We run our own business. It's a huge struggle every month, and we're in a lot of debt, but we're keeping heads above water at the moment and it's getting better every month.
3. How did you get the place?
Searching, searching, searching. Took ages to find this place, and a lot of looking to find all the places before. There's loads of rental and sales websites for this which are really good.

4. How did you afford to furnish the place?
My dad had just moved house and had some stuff he didn't need. Everything else came from our old flat, relatives or freecycle.


----------



## saara24

Oh, I forgot to say - I'd get your OH told. He's got a baby to look after now - it's all very well faffing about on student support when the most important thing you have to pay for is your drinks down the pub on a Friday night - he's gonna be a daddy now and needs to have some way of supporting his kid.

If he's not willing, and thinks it's too much of an infringement on his student liberties, you really need to be considering whether you would be better off by yourself anyway.

S xx


----------



## loz

hun get yourself a social worker through connections and they will help you with all the forms and anything you need, there is loads out there you are entitled 2 and they will make sure you get it all x


----------



## kellysays2u

I am sorry this may sound rude. But I am over 20 weeks pregnant and I just got a job working full time. So there is absolutely no reason anyone else should be saying just because you are pregnant you can't work. Where loose clothing for job interviews so they can't tell and then don't tell them till after you are officially hired if finding a job is the problem. Living off benefits is not going to cover everything. You will have to get a job especially if your bf isn't going to. What do you think your going to do later on in life? You need a job and you need to finish your education. It's just stuff that we all need to do.

As for your boyfriend hes a lazy ass. Obviously not someone you will ever be able to trust to help you out. I have SPD so had to cut back my hours at work so my bf immediately picked his hours up at work so that we weren't out money. 

Living alone is really nice but remember it means you will be all on your own when baby comes. My BF and I decided to move 2 hours away from everyone in my family and his. My mom will come to visit sometimes but that's it. The baby will be all your responsibility.

So if you want a place hunny your going to need to at least get a job working a few hours a week. Especially if he wont.


----------



## LucyS

Yeah and it annoys me how young girls get pregnant then know how to 'play the system'

fair enough if you got pregnant unexpectadly and cant afford a place etc but to exploit it I believe is wrong, and to be as fussy as to want a nice place in a nice area, in life I beliver beggers cant be choosers!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I lived on my own in my senior year of high school, butmy parents paid the rent and I paid them back when I moved back in with them in the summer (they wanted me to finish int the district I had been going to up until then so I stayed behind while the family moved)

MY boyfriend and I are looking for a place to call our own now. He works full-time, I'll be a full-time student and a part-time worker. We're looking for cheap apartments that offer some/all paid utilities. We actually found a lot of them! We plan on moving this summer.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

LucyS said:


> Yeah and it annoys me how young girls get pregnant then know how to 'play the system'
> 
> fair enough if you got pregnant unexpectadly and cant afford a place etc but to exploit it I believe is wrong, and to be as fussy as to want a nice place in a nice area, in life I beliver beggers cant be choosers!

Would you want to live in a skanky flat in a skanky area? She's not exploiting anything, shes just wanting the best for her baby. If you got nothing nice to say, dont say it at all.

Laura, i hope you find somewhere suitable. I'm in the same boat as you, and i know how hard it is to find somewhere! 

xx


----------



## Poppeteer

18TTC said:


> LucyS said:
> 
> 
> Yeah and it annoys me how young girls get pregnant then know how to 'play the system'
> 
> fair enough if you got pregnant unexpectadly and cant afford a place etc but to exploit it I believe is wrong, and to be as fussy as to want a nice place in a nice area, in life I beliver beggers cant be choosers!
> 
> Would you want to live in a skanky flat in a skanky area? She's not exploiting anything, shes just wanting the best for her baby. If you got nothing nice to say, dont say it at all.
> 
> Laura, i hope you find somewhere suitable. I'm in the same boat as you, and i know how hard it is to find somewhere!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

 Well I have a problem with her considering to lie about her circumstances, as that is benefit fraud. Glad to see she's changed her mind eventually.


----------



## LucyS

This is a forum if you dont want all types of opinions dont post!

I wouldn't WANT to, no, you're right but there is a difference between wanting and reality of what you can afford/are lucky to be given which certain people seem to lack understanding of.


----------



## Laura--x

I havn't even looked at this post in ages.

Im sorry but i have never said i would lie to get a better place, i actually said that was wrong if you had read it right. I don't know why this is carrying on for anyway, i stated i wasn't moving or looking for a place as i was to stay at home. There was no need to say harsh things.


----------



## Younglutonmum

:hug: to you Laura hun :D

Also theres nothing wrong with saying you want to live soemwhere nice. Everyones entitled to somewhere decent to bring there LO up in

Just because i'm on beneefits doesnt mean i'll settle for second best


----------

